

Why I taught myself 20 languages - riledhel
http://ideas.ted.com/why-i-learned-20-languages-and-what-i-learned-about-myself-in-the-process/

======
Nadya
I couldn't agree more with his points. My Japanese teacher has a better
English vocabulary than I do - but she'll often struggle with "basic" words
"everyone" knows!

It's silly that the ability to speak and communicate is placed less
importantly than 100% proper grammar or an expansive vocabulary.

I find most polyglots, especially ones capable of holding conversations, do
not value 100% correct grammar or large vocabularies. They make do with what
little knowledge they have and they constantly improve what they know.

Other awesome polyglots to follow (if you're interested in learning languages
or linguistics) Laoshu505000
[https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000](https://www.youtube.com/user/laoshu505000)

Benny Lewis
[https://www.youtube.com/user/irishpolyglot](https://www.youtube.com/user/irishpolyglot)

